# extinct volcano



## vonnagy (Jan 10, 2004)

these are a bit too dark, but this is one 47 extinct volcanos in the greater auckland region. this is rangitoto, an island formed about 500 years old just across the bay where i live. The images are bit dark, but i could only adjust the levels so far before the colours give out  any suggestions? Maybe play with curves?


----------



## photobug (Jan 10, 2004)

Great shots Mark. Curves should work. Try using the individual channels before you use the master setting & see how that works.


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 11, 2004)

maybe just try a different time of day? I really like your outdoors pictures by the way...


md


----------



## surfingfireman (Jan 11, 2004)

Hey Vonnagy.

Is that Lake Taupo?


----------



## doxx (Jan 11, 2004)

levels/curves and then check the saturation


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 11, 2004)

> Hey Vonnagy. Is that Lake Taupo?



nope, its just across the bay from  Auckland, but as soon as I get a car I'm gonna mosey on down to Taupo for a wee photoshoot! It beautiful there, you've been?



> maybe just try a different time of day?


I really love twilight, i'm in the zone then  (pardon the really awful pun). Just think I might have to play with the shutter speed/fstop a bit more to get more light. Usually @ 20:00 here is the best time to catch the lighting in the harbour.



> levels/curves and then check the saturation





> Try using the individual channels before you use the master setting & see how that works.



I've already manipulate the levels and saturation, if i did anymore, the photo would look really yuck. I think the curves might be the way to go on this.

Thanks doxx, surfingfireman, mdowdy & photobug for your comments and suggestions.. much appreciated and very very helpful.


----------

